# Pirateland



## ky27rsds (Jan 18, 2007)

The family and I just returned from a week at Pirateland in Myrtle Beach. I was a little nervous as this was our first experience with camping at the beach. I must say I was pleasantly surprised with our experience. The weather was nice all week. We were close to the beach with easy access. There were lots of golf carts but they were not overwhelming. We were at the beach area sites with plenty of room.

All in all it was a great time enjoyed by all. I did see several other Outbacks but did not get to speak to anyone. One even had outbacker.com decals on it.

Thanks for reading.

Frank


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Thanks for the info- we are thinking about a spring trip south, and we wondered about that CG... Now, the bigger question. WHO was at Pirateland while you were there? Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Frank,

Welcome home








Glad you had a nice time camping this weekend. Beach camping is just about all we do around here.
I'm not familiar with Pirateland, but it sounds like a great spot









Did you happen to see a name on the Outbackers.com decal?


----------



## ky27rsds (Jan 18, 2007)

I did not see a name on the decal.


----------



## cooplash (Jun 10, 2007)

If you are looking for other southern beach campgrounds --- we have done Camp Hatteras http://www.camphatteras.com/ and Cape Hatteras KOA http://www.koa.com/where/NC/33166/ for several years in our pop-up, and we love it! Can drive your 4WD right on the beach, drop out, surf fish, and have a beer or two







. We will be beside ourselves to do this trip in our new outback, but that trip will have to wait til next year.


----------



## Thurston (Sep 14, 2005)

ky27rsds said:


> All in all it was a great time enjoyed by all. I did see several other Outbacks but did not get to speak to anyone. One even had outbacker.com decals on it.


That was probably either Kernfour or myself that you seen. We were there all last week.There was a total of 4 but the other 2 were S.O.Bs. Kernfour was on site 934 and I (Thurston) was on site 938. We also had a great time.

Steve


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Depending on where you want to be (North Myrtle Beach or South), Piratesland is a pretty neat place. I've stayed there several times and if I can ever get the Southeastern Carolina's "Beach Rally" together, Piratesland is where I was hoping to have it. Another good place you might want to check out is North Myrtle Beach Travel Park. Took a tour several weeks ago and it's pretty nice. I like South Myrtle so Pirateland is where I usually stay. Glad you had fun!!

Mike

p.s. Heading to Camp Jellystone in Marion, NC on the 26th - 29th of July with another OB'er. You should come!


----------

